# Who is this guy at Goose Island?



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

This is what gives guides a bad name. While numerous boats patiently waited in line to use the boat ramp at Goose Island this morning, this guy drives around everyone on the left hand side of the road and goes all the way to the front. I thought we were gonna see some early morning entertainment as another guy provided him with a verbal education as to how not to be a Richard Noggin!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Why do you say he's a guide? Looks like maybe a mesican beer distrubutor... or consumer...


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Why do you say he's a guide? Looks like maybe a mesican beer distrubutor... or consumer...


It's only a guess but there was a website address on the trailer that said "coastal guide service" or something like that


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What a douche


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

After he was "shown the light", did he get in line? If not, did the rest of you sink his boat? If he's a guide, he indeed knows better... Some good old down home country discipline would adjust his attitude...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't stand rude inconsiderate jerks like that. I hope karma will put him in his place. It's hard not to wish really bad stuff for him.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> After he was "shown the light", did he get in line? If not, did the rest of you sink his boat? If he's a guide, he indeed knows better... *Some good old down home country discipline would adjust his attitude...*


"But you can't do that! That's cruel and inhumane..." :rotfl:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

He is a tough guy and all the other guides are scared of him.


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

Every time i launch at Goose Island somebody does that or parks on the boat ramp and drinks a beer while shootin the breeze with his buddies i think it may be poison gas from all the fish guts rotting on the ramp. oh and they also have to load and unload their boat on the ramp too. Nowhere else down there i have had this happen so consistantly. Gotta be all the rotting fish guts making folks goofy.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Inconsiderate Airboat Guide at Goose Island I'm shocked..........shocked I tell ya hwell:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.....handle like this.


----------



## mikey911 (Jun 20, 2015)

That's why we have the internet. Post it to his Facebook page and explain to him why this is duchebagery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last time I was at Goose Island, a guide brought his San Antonio party back to the dock at 11 a.m., and started drinking hard stuff at the ramp. While the guide was over there cleaning their two redfish, I told these two doctors I'd been catching tarpon out of POC. They fished with me after that.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know who that is but I've seen that boat before. 
I launch as GI all the time, what happens is boats line up on the road so their is room to back down, so if someone drives up at the right moment it may look like the ramp is open and guys are just hanging out, I ve seen this happen more than once. 

But I've also seen guys just barge in thinking they can cut and no one will say anything. 
There is a young relatively popular guide that does this often.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder if Dos Equis paid for the boat. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Did he burn off after launching and yell "stay thirsty my friends!"


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> Did he burn off after launching and yell "stay thirsty my friends!"


There's some thirsty guides at that boat ramp, I_ know_ that's right...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

All I can say is that you guys that have had this happen to them have waaay better anger management skills than me! I can understand someone making a mistake and pulling by not thinking that people are waiting but I bet they'd check and make sure the next time around after me or some of the hardheads I fish with talked with them.Theres no excuse for that **** from an experienced fisherman or a guide!I know a lot of guides and none of them would pull **** like that,they're usually there with the boat in the water before most people leave the house just because they know how hectic a public ramp can be.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Majek11 said:


> All I can say is that you guys that have had this happen to them have waaay better anger management skills than me! I can understand someone making a mistake and pulling by not thinking that people are waiting but I bet they'd check and make sure the next time around after me or some of the hardheads I fish with talked with them.Theres no excuse for that **** from an experienced fisherman or a guide!I know a lot of guides and none of them would pull **** like that,they're usually there with the boat in the water before most people leave the house just because they know how hectic a public ramp can be.


Like I said, no one has the balls to confront him. They are all scared of him.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Like I said, no one has the balls to confront him. They are all scared of him.


Must be a really bad man then,surprised he's never come back to the ramp to a burned down truck or at least a few flat tires and a busted window with a nice note left inside.I'd hate to live my life knowing that I feared someone so much that I'd let them punk me out at the boat ramp.Sounds like the guys down there should ban together and teach this boat ramp bully a lesson,maybe a #stopbullying campaign or something?Isnt that what bullied people do?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Like I said, no one has the balls to confront him. They are all scared of him.


I bet he would not cut off majek 11 just sayin


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dbarham said:


> I bet he would not cut off majek 11 just sayin


Lol.....


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

dbarham said:


> I bet he would not cut off majek 11 just sayin


Oh he might do it,and he might whoop me afterwards,but I guarantee he'd be a lot more courteous the next time cause both of our dads raised us the same,if you're gonna be dumb ya better be tuff!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> Oh he might do it,and he might whoop me afterwards,but I guarantee he'd be a lot more courteous the next time cause both of our dads raised us the same,if you're gonna be dumb ya better be tuff!


Yes sir that **** would not fly


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Yes sir that **** would not fly


We'd either be out fishing and giving hi fives for a but kicking delivered or I'd be bleeding and y'all would be laughing and talking smack about the one I gotðŸ¤•


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> We'd either be out fishing and giving hi fives for a but kicking delivered or I'd be bleeding and y'all would be laughing and talking smack about the one I gotðŸ¤•


Yep one things for sure that boat with the shiddy beer signs on it would not be in front of the majek


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Yep one things for sure that boat with the shiddy beer signs on it would not be in front of the majek


Man I was just thinking,just between me and you we've had one on fights,bar room brawls,motocross rumbles,been gutted like a hog and one gun fight that ended with a fatality,and we're the calmer of the bunch!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Lmao yep


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Majek11 said:


> Must be a really bad man then,surprised he's never come back to the ramp to a burned down truck or at least a few flat tires and a busted window with a nice note left inside.I'd hate to live my life knowing that I feared someone so much that I'd let them punk me out at the boat ramp.Sounds like the guys down there should ban together and teach this boat ramp bully a lesson,maybe a #stopbullying campaign or something?Isnt that what bullied people do?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


I would not tolerate bullying cr*ps like that.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> Oh he might do it,and he might whoop me afterwards,but I guarantee he'd be a lot more courteous the next time cause both of our dads raised us the same,if you're gonna be dumb ya better be tuff!


Yep. I would rather take an a55whoopin than tolerate that.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yall didn't know, having an airboat is like the quick pass at six flags it lets you skip the line. Yall need to get your updated rule book before somebody gets hurt.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

WayneÂ Sammons.

Not a very nice person either. I don't know the man but I have buddies that do.

http://www.gonecoastaltx.com/


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, f that.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I would put my foot up his *** if I was a client and would refuse to get in the boat if he cut in line he would not be getting any of my hard earned cash


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dbarham said:


> I would put my foot up his *** if I was a client and would refuse to get in the boat if he cut in line he would not be getting any of my hard earned cash


Go book you a whooping crane tour !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Channel locks remove valve stems with ease. Or so I've heard 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

gman1772 said:


> WayneÂ Sammons.
> 
> Not a very nice person either. I don't know the man but I have buddies that do.
> 
> http://www.gonecoastaltx.com/


A play off the phrase Gone Postal. Nice attitude. I sure hope something doesn't happen to his trailer at the ramp.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Only takes a few days to get over an arse whooping,but being pussyfied will go to the grave with you. Valve stem core pullers is the best way.No damage, but 8 tires to air up at a ramp on a hot summer day and a note why would be better than any mudhole stomping,and everyone wins a little.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I prefer breaking people to breaking their gear. 

Sad fact is he has a sort of scumbag sense of entitlement pulling a stunt like that. Pro guide or not. If you don't want to wait in line @ the ramp. Get your butt out of bed earlier. Same goes for choice fishing spots. We ran the diversionary channel in pitch dark last Saturday. Same reason. We wanted to be first on a good spot on a 3 day weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

I've known/fished with Wayne for the last 15 years even before he was a guide in Rockport (he actually used to work for me). I have a very hard time believing he did what was described. Did he actually cut you off and launch or just drive around you and park? Wayne has donated 2 trips a year including lodging to our 501(c)3 organization for benefits and has been nothing but a stand up guy and good friend of mine for a long time. Before all the internet bad asses start bashing a mans business and livelihood, just remember if it's on the internet it must be true.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Whiskers said:


> I've known/fished with Wayne for the last 15 years even before he was a guide in Rockport (he actually used to work for me). I have a very hard time believing he did what was described. Did he actually cut you off and launch or just drive around you and park? Wayne has donated 2 trips a year including lodging to our 501(c)3 organization for benefits and has been nothing but a stand up guy and good friend of mine for a long time. Before all the internet bad asses start bashing a mans business and livelihood, just remember if it's on the internet it must be true.


Not the first time I've either encountered or heard of a stand up guy being an extra extra large douche nozzle. Just because you have a great relationship with this guy and think he's a standup dude doesn't mean he's not capable of dosing out a severe case of Penisheadmaximus syndrome.

I suppose to appease you, we should ask for credible references of the OP .... lol


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mr.Whiskers said:


> I've known/fished with Wayne for the last 15 years even before he was a guide in Rockport (he actually used to work for me). I have a very hard time believing he did what was described. Did he actually cut you off and launch or just drive around you and park? Wayne has donated 2 trips a year including lodging to our 501(c)3 organization for benefits and has been nothing but a stand up guy and good friend of mine for a long time. Before all the internet bad asses start bashing a mans business and livelihood, just remember if it's on the internet it must be true.


Maybe you can point Wayne to this thread and he can come explain. As a business owner I would want to address something like this directly ASAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

clydeg said:


> This is what gives guides a bad name. While numerous boats patiently waited in line to use the boat ramp at Goose Island this morning, this guy drives around everyone on the left hand side of the road and goes all the way to the front. I thought we were gonna see some early morning entertainment as another guy provided him with a verbal education as to how not to be a Richard Noggin!


Richard noggin! hahaha, im stealing that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

rmiller4292 said:


> Maybe you can point Wayne to this thread and he can come explain. As a business owner I would want to address something like this directly ASAP.
> 
> Yes sir I agree. As you know, sometimes it takes a while to be approved to join this forum so I called Wayne to see what happened. There's always 2 sides to every story. Here's his response in a text to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Mr.Whiskers said:


> I've known/fished with Wayne for the last 15 years even before he was a guide in Rockport (he actually used to work for me). I have a very hard time believing he did what was described. Did he actually cut you off and launch or just drive around you and park? Wayne has donated 2 trips a year including lodging to our 501(c)3 organization for benefits and has been nothing but a stand up guy and good friend of mine for a long time. Before all the internet bad asses start bashing a mans business and livelihood, just remember if it's on the internet it must be true.


if the man has 13 posts it must be true.


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> if the man has 13 posts it must be true.


When the site got hacked, I could not get my original screen name back. I've been on here longer then you have. Good try though


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Mr.Whiskers said:


> When the site got hacked, I could not get my original screen name back. I've been on here longer then you have. Good try though











cool story


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I can only say what I have been told about this guy. Never met him & I don't know him. My pals say he has issues. A pal ain't a friend in my book. What I do know is Sammons has issues with my pals that hired him. And the reason for driving in is pretty cruddy. If I were hiring a guided trip I had better be stepping into that vessel after I turn my truck off. He knows that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr.Whiskers said:


> When the site got hacked, I could not get my original screen name back. I've been on here longer then you have. Good try though





SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> cool story[/quote]
> 
> If you take a moment to look, Mr. Whiskers' account was created on 6/17/2016. That is, in fact, the day of the password debacle. It would be one heck of a coincidence for him to have made his account on that particular day. Makes a lot more sense that he's telling the truth, and he's one of the people who couldn't recover their old account, and so created a new one.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

If he is there early launch the boat in an orderly fashion and tie off outta the way and load your paying customers when they show up


----------



## Gray Ghost (Apr 22, 2008)

What has not been said about this event on Saturday Morning is that he passed everyone in line and then took the handicap space to park in From my observations was there was no handicap license or tag on his vehicle. In my opinion just another rude person that needs to be ticketed for where he parked


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I was wondering if he went to the back of the line when his clients showed up?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Interesting thread. We have a guy who has been described as a:

1.) Total Richard Noggin with issues and bad boat ramp etiquette.
2.) A great guy who does lots of work for charity. 

Personally I don't like the valve stem/channel locks take out the truck talk. Don't mess with a guys truck. If he truly did cut in line confront the Richard Noggin and tell him to get to the back of the line or he is going to get a boot up his rear.

Since the guy makes a living on the water my first inclination is to give him the benefit of the doubt. But from many of the replies it seems like where there is smoke there is fire.

I think if I was going to do what he did I would probably just go BS with a couple of the trucks and let them know I was not cutting and just prepping for my clients. That way you can avoid getting the bad publicity...

2 cents from a guy who was not there...


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is what's wrong with the internet..


mikey911 said:


> That's why we have the internet. Post it to his Facebook page and explain to him why this is duchebagery.


If the OP had an issue you should have went and spoke to him when it happened. I'm not saying guns blazing fighting confrontation, just a simple "hey man, we are all waiting to launch and you cut us off, do you mind waiting in line?" You probably would have realized then it was a misunderstanding. The best part is, now the person you accused is getting on here saying EVERYONE launched and was gone before he did, so why did the OP leave that part of the story out?

And as far as 


gman1772 said:


> I can only say what I have been told about this guy. Never met him & I don't know him. My pals say he has issues. A pal ain't a friend in my book. What I do know is Sammons has issues with my pals that hired him. And the reason for driving in is pretty cruddy. If I were hiring a guided trip I had better be stepping into that vessel after I turn my truck off. He knows that.


.... I have buddies who don't like people who I am great friends with. Different strokes for different folks. I think everyone should try to formulate their own opinions on people. Not just read a thread on the internet and say "oh that guy sucks" when you don't even know him.

I can't believe all the comments on here about messing with peoples trailers, trucks, tires.... If someone did that to me, then me cutting them off at the launch would be the least of their worries...

3 sides to every story. Your side, my side, and the truth.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Its Catchy said:


> Interesting thread. We have a guy who has been described as a:
> 
> 1.) Total Richard Noggin with issues and bad boat ramp etiquette.
> 2.) A great guy who does lots of work for charity.
> ...


This is why he should go to the back of the line.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> This is why he should go to the back of the line.


Did you read the whole thread? There was no line when he launched. Everyone in line went in front of him. He was parked in a parking spot as you can see by the stripes on each side of his truck painted on the pavement.

I don't know the guy, wasn't there, but everyone is hating on the guy for sitting in a parking lot while people were launching. Ridiculous.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

He has got to be the only fishing guide. With a beer company wrap on his boat and power poles.

Who is his target customers, plant guys from Corpus with Slat Life neck tats, slinging bait and pyramid weights on upside down spinning reels? :brew:


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

TexasSlam18 said:


> Did you read the whole thread? There was no line when he launched. Everyone in line went in front of him. He was parked in a parking spot as you can see by the stripes on each side of his truck painted on the pavement.
> 
> I don't know the guy, wasn't there, but everyone is hating on the guy for sitting in a parking lot while people were launching. Ridiculous.


I was taking a jab at him being a guide. I personally don't like the idea of people who make a living off of a public resource thinking that they are above the rest of us tax paying, license buying peasants.

Additionally where he parked is still in the way of the boat ramp. Goose Island has overflow parking that is 100 yards down the road. He could have "waited" for his "clients' there.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

JoshJ said:


> I was taking a jab at him being a guide. I personally don't like the idea of people who make a living off of a public resource thinking that they are above the rest of us tax paying, license buying peasants.
> 
> Additionally where he parked is still in the way of the boat ramp. Goose Island has overflow parking that is 100 yards down the road. He could have "waited" for his "clients' there.


According to him he did go to the back of the line. I don't see a problem with parking and prepping if you are not cutting. No harm no foul...


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> I was taking a jab at him being a guide. I personally don't like the idea of people who make a living off of a public resource thinking that they are above the rest of us tax paying, license buying peasants.


 In that case, I guess you're not a CCA member?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've seen it happen more than once at GI, but like I said before, the way the ramp is setup, it is pretty easy for someone to pull in and not know what they are cutting. 

With this guy, I don't think that was the case, he has been there many times. 

I had a bubba cut in front of several people once at Cove, he has launching a big offshore boat. He ignored the first guy who told him what he had done, I told him there are many reasons why it would be a good idea to get in the back of the line. He did.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Its Catchy said:


> According to him he did go to the back of the line. I don't see a problem with parking and prepping if you are not cutting. No harm no foul...


As long as you're not in the way or in a handicap spot.


----------



## richard1075 (Feb 16, 2015)

Prep in the big lot up the hill, get in line, be ready to launch when it's your turn, park in the big lot up the hill. That's how we roll.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Thought that first spot was the handicapped spot but didn't really pay attention the few times I've used it while the St C was under construction, explains why the spot was open to park in to begin with, that lot is full by daylight on the weekends.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

I guess most of you don't get enough drama at home with the wife, GF, or for some of you your life partner. I want the five minutes of my life back for reading this thread.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

bd24 said:


> I guess most of you don't get enough drama at home with the wife, GF, or for some of you your life partner. I want the five minutes of my life back for reading this thread.


Pretty drama free at home. I come here for my daily dose of entertainment.


----------

